# Manna Pro, Purina, or DuMor??



## lilangelhotots (May 10, 2008)

Well, I've been thinking of changing feeds. Only because the localfeed store has told me they are ordering fresh bags of Purina, however thelast one I bought was old andstale.:XWe just had a new Tractor Supply store openin town last week. I lookedat thier feeds and saw DuMor Show rabbit and Manna Pro brand~Select Series SHO rabbit. Would you recommend either one of these??

Link to the Manna Pro Select Series SHO analysis:

*http://www.mannapro.com/ss_sho_tech.htm*

I couldn't find Dumor but here's the breakdown:

Dumor Show Formula:

crude protein (min.).............................17.00%
crude fat (min.).............................3.50%
crude fiber (min.).............................16.00%
crude fiber (max.).............................18.00%
calcium (min.).............................0.75%
calcium (max.).............................1.25%
phosphorus (min.).............................0.48%
salt (min.).............................0.30%
salt (max.).............................0.80%
Vitamin A (min.).............................3,500 IU/ lb.

Ingredients:
Forage products, processed grain-by products, roughage products, plant protein products, grain products, molasses products, lignin sulfonate, soybean oil, monocalcium phosphate, dicalcium phosphate, salt, calcium carbonate, iron oxide, DL-methionine, ferrous sulphate, magnesium oxide, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement, niacin supplement, L-lysine, calcium pantothenate, vitament B-12 supplement, vitamin D-3 supplement, cobalt carbonate, manganese sulfate, ethylenediamine dihydrioside, zinc sulphate, copper chloride, mineral oil, dried aspergillus niger fermentation extract, irradiated dried yeast, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried yucca shidigera extract, sodium selenite.

I appreciate any help!!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 13, 2008)

:bump

I know nothing about this one. hopefully someone smarter will.


----------



## aurora369 (May 13, 2008)

The Manna Pro would be my choice. It's got better fiber and slightly lower protein. I think it would be better for your buns maintenance wise.

Also remember to do a gradual transition with which ever pellet you choose to switch to. Buy a bag of your old feed and gradually wean them onto the new food.

--Dawn


----------



## ra7751 (May 14, 2008)

We use Purina in our limited pellet offerings. If you only have a couple of rabbits, the Purina Rabbit Chow Complete Plus would be an excellent choice as it is much higher in fiber (not a replacement for loose hay) than most pellets. If I were going to use another brand...I would use the Manna Pro "Sho" Formula (wouldn't use the "Pro" formula). The "Sho" formula has some beneficial supplements added.

A note about Purina...they have so many small dealers that you really need to watch individual dealers. Most pellets have a "mill date" stamped on it. The smaller dealers sometimes don't move a lot of product and they sometimes keep it stored in warehouses that are not climate controlled. I have been fortunate in not having a problem with Purina foods at all (we just don't offer a lot of pellets).

I have never used Dumor pellets but know some breeders that do. They are quite satisfied with it's performance.

Randy


----------



## lilangelhotots (May 14, 2008)

Thanks you all for the info! I agree with you Randy about the small feed dealers keeping bags stored...I have a feeling that is exactly what happened. I just went out and looked at the 'mill date' on the bottom of the bag like you said and it was made in February!! Ah! I won't be going back there. A new tractor supply just opened in town and they don't have the Manna Pro in stock but will order it for me, I think I'll do that. Hopefully I'll get a fresh bag. 

Thanks again!


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2008)

We use Purina Complete as well - never had any problems with it. My feed guy orders it special for me and I've never had a bad bag - but like Randy said, just watch.


----------

